

Police dash cam of Meteor over Edmonton, Canada (YouTube Video) - arthurk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_2aX-784sw

======
kwamenum86
I saw something similar recently. I posted about it on HN here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=373585>

------
redorb
am I the only one who would have questioned if it was the end ?

------
joubert
Awesome!

